# reputable breeders near virginia



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I just joined today. after reading a few posts, I have a brief idea on what to look for when getting a puppy, but I'm still concerned about the breeder at this time since I don't have any experience.

so, does anybody know any good reputable breeders near Virginia, I'm basically just looking for a healthy dog. I saw some posts with cancer problem from certain breeders which I don't want to walk the same road as they did. thanks!


----------



## Portia1224 (May 26, 2011)

I'm in northern Virginia (Arlington, just outside D.C.) There are a few threads about this earlier that you might want to look at, but my initial list compiled from earlier posts on this forum included Delmarva (MD), Lycinan and Grinning (also MD), MyBuddy (VA), Sunkota (VA), and Eldorado (VA.) I wound up going with Delmarva because of the timing of her litters worked out best for my family. I believe that there are other people who post regularly on the forum who have gotten goldens from some of the other breeders on this list.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are a couple links, you're lucky to have two clubs in your region. Just a heads up, the National Golden Retriever show is this weekend and a lot of people will be traveling for it, you may not get a lot of feed back for another week or two. Good luck with your search.

I noticed PotomacValley has several hunt tests coming up in September. If you have time you ought to try to go out and meet some people, you'll find a wealth of information and the people are super nice. You'd get to meet some amazing goldens as well.


Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club

Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club: Puppy Information


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

wow alright thanks for the fast reply, greatly appreciated


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

Portia1224 said:


> I'm in northern Virginia (Arlington, just outside D.C.) There are a few threads about this earlier that you might want to look at, but my initial list compiled from earlier posts on this forum included Delmarva (MD), Lycinan and Grinning (also MD), MyBuddy (VA), Sunkota (VA), and Eldorado (VA.) I wound up going with Delmarva because of the timing of her litters worked out best for my family. I believe that there are other people who post regularly on the forum who have gotten goldens from some of the other breeders on this list.


thanks for the information
I found out that Delmarva and Grinning are not having any litters til 2013

Lycinan, MyBuddy, Sunkota and Eldorado are my picks I guess, has anyone bought a puppy from any one of them before?

update: I got an email from Joan from www.Goldridgekennels.com anyone know them?


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Lucky1990 said:


> update: I got an email from Joan from Goldridge Golden Retrievers: anyone know them?


That is where my Lilly came from! I of course highly recommend her. The sire she used is an outstanding looking dog! She has all the clearances and she is a very helpful person. I wish I could have another from her, especially from this breeding! But I will just have to go visit them when they get older to get my puppy fix! If you have any further questions email me at [email protected]. 

I think her bitch is due early September. Good luck on your search.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

My friend is getting a puppy from Joan.
I went with her last week to meet Summer and she's awesome.
I think the due date is Sept 14


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for all the information!
It looks like the boy doesn't have eye clearance, is this a problem or no?


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I am pretty sure he does have it.
Feel free to contact Joan for clarification.

The Dad is my Jillian's Dad and I know he had it then (she's 5)


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

VickiR said:


> I am pretty sure he does have it.
> Feel free to contact Joan for clarification.
> 
> The Dad is my Jillian's Dad and I know he had it then (she's 5)



alright I guess maybe she just forgot to put it on the site, but has there been any health issues with Jillian for the past 5 years?


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Jillian is rock solid.
She's been a therapy dog since she was one,she's well behaved, she loves everyone and has no health issues.
My son swears she's perfect.
I tend to agree.


----------



## Lucky1990 (Aug 30, 2012)

VickiR said:


> Jillian is rock solid.
> She's been a therapy dog since she was one,she's well behaved, she loves everyone and has no health issues.
> My son swears she's perfect.
> I tend to agree.



thanks alot! I guess I will be getting one from Joan soon


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

If you are ever in the Baltimore area and want to meet Jillian, just let me know. I have a pretty flexible schedule.

I actually got Jillian from Alaine Hamilton who owns her Mom.
Alaine moved to MA around the first of the year.


----------



## tanyacook13 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Need a good breeder near DC area? Golden Creek?*

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and have been researching Golden breeders near DC area. I was reading about Golden Creek, but I thought that Golden Creek was not really recommended(from past threads a couple of years ago??), can anyone help me with this? I know that I need to be very careful when looking at breeders, as I am looking for a great family pet, and also am going to train him/her to be my service dog and partner(diabetic alert), so temperament and drive are very important. 

If anyone can give me advice on how to pick the "right" puppy for this task, I would be so grateful, as this is all new to me(picking the right puppy)!:wavey:

Thank you
Tanya


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

My Max came from Delmarva. Puppies won't be available until 2013 and there is sure to be a waiting list. That said, I know that there have been Delmarva puppies who are therapy dogs...don't know about service dogs. But Max's intelligence and temperament have shown me that Delmarva puppies are rock solid and extremely biddable.
If you can wait, I absolutely recommend Delmarva. Just be aware of the long waiting list.
I should add....Sue is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

tanyacook13 said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and have been researching Golden breeders near DC area. I was reading about Golden Creek, but I thought that Golden Creek was not really recommended(from past threads a couple of years ago??), can anyone help me with this? I know that I need to be very careful when looking at breeders, as I am looking for a great family pet, and also am going to train him/her to be my service dog and partner(diabetic alert), so temperament and drive are very important.
> 
> If anyone can give me advice on how to pick the "right" puppy for this task, I would be so grateful, as this is all new to me(picking the right puppy)!:wavey:
> 
> ...


Are you referring to Golden Creek in North Carolina? If so, the website does not provide registered names to check for generations of clearances (OFA hips & elbows, CERF eyes annually, Cardiologist cleared heart). However, just looking at the 5 litters planned for Christmas and them using foster homes to increase their breeding plans is a deal breaker for me--no way that many puppies on the ground at once are being properly socialized. Page one of this thread lists some great/reputable breeders in your area.


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

I got my boy Charley from Lycinan Goldens. The experience from start to finish was amazing. Cindy was great in answering all of my questions. I highly recommend Lycinan to anyone. She is located in Jarretsville, MD just north west of Baltimore. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Lycinan and Delmarva are good choices.


----------



## tanyacook13 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Oh the wait list!*

Hello, I am having some better luck today, I heard from MyBuddy Goldens and am waiting to hear from her about seeing her Goldens? I also am going to see ElDorado Goldens this weekend, as that is a really good fit for me and what I am looking for in temperament(she places a lot of service dogs!),
Has anyone ever dealt with Firestar Goldens in Manassas VA. I spoke to her also and was very impressed, as she has all health clearances(doesn't breed often) and is registered with many Golden Retriever clubs! Hmmm??

Lots of decisions to make? I have emailed Lycinian twice and never heard back? Delmarva is too long a wait. Hopefully one of these from above will be a great fit for my family and a great service partner!!:wave:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

tanyacook13 said:


> Hello, I am having some better luck today, I heard from MyBuddy Goldens and am waiting to hear from her about seeing her Goldens? I also am going to see ElDorado Goldens this weekend, as that is a really good fit for me and what I am looking for in temperament(she places a lot of service dogs!),
> Has anyone ever dealt with Firestar Goldens in Manassas VA. I spoke to her also and was very impressed, as she has all health clearances(doesn't breed often) and is registered with many Golden Retriever clubs! Hmmm??
> 
> Lots of decisions to make? I have emailed Lycinian twice and never heard back? Delmarva is too long a wait. Hopefully one of these from above will be a great fit for my family and a great service partner!!:wave:


Eldorado is a great choice. As Chris has probably told you, she has two upcoming litters from KitKat and Oprah, both full sisters of my Mercy.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

tanyacook13 said:


> Hello, I am having some better luck today, I heard from MyBuddy Goldens and am waiting to hear from her about seeing her Goldens? I also am going to see ElDorado Goldens this weekend, as that is a really good fit for me and what I am looking for in temperament(she places a lot of service dogs!),
> Has anyone ever dealt with Firestar Goldens in Manassas VA. I spoke to her also and was very impressed, as she has all health clearances(doesn't breed often) and is registered with many Golden Retriever clubs! Hmmm??
> 
> Lots of decisions to make? I have emailed Lycinian twice and never heard back? Delmarva is too long a wait. Hopefully one of these from above will be a great fit for my family and a great service partner!!:wave:


Cindy from Lycinan is very busy with the dogs. I know this past weekend she was away at the goldden specialty for Garden State. She was also the evaluator for the CCA. She may not always get back right away but she will always get back to you at sometime. Good Luck


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

tanyacook13 said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with Firestar Goldens in Manassas VA. I spoke to her also and was very impressed, as she has all health clearances(doesn't breed often) and is registered with many Golden Retriever clubs! Hmmm??



Cindy Partridge of Firestar is top notch in my book. Very involved in the breed. You will not be disappointed if you decide to go there in my opinion.


----------



## tanyacook13 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you, I thought Cindy Partridge of Firestar was very nice and all looks well, but I just didn't see much information about her, and I still would like to find out about her Goldens temperament as I am looking for a great family pet and I will be training him/her for my service dog also. I am suppose to go see the sire and dam next weekend, so hopefully all goes well!

Thanks 
Tanya


----------

